
As Amazon Ramps Up Furniture and Appliance Business, Home Depot Is Sweating - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/as-amazon-ramps-up-furniture-and-appliance-business-ho-1821552569
======
matt_the_bass
From the comments:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-makes-major-push-into-
fu...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-makes-major-push-into-
furniture-1494581401)

